# Pussy Riot: Punk Prayer



## Costas (Aug 17, 2012)

2 χρόνια στις πάνκισσες που προσευχήθηκαν μέσα στη Μητρόπολη να γλιτώσει η Παναγία τη Ρωσία από μια τρίτη προεδρία Πούτιν. Ο "ένας-Πούτιν-μάς-χρειάζεται" κ. Γιανναράς μπορεί να νιώθει δικαιωμένος: Πούτιν, Ρωσία, Ορθοδοξία! (CBS News)

The case comes in the wake of several recently passed laws cracking down on opposition, including one that raised the fine for taking part in an unauthorized demonstration by 150 times to 300,000 rubles (about $9,000).

Another measure requires non-government organizations that both engage in vaguely defined political activity and receive funding from abroad to register as "foreign agents."


----------



## Elsa (Aug 18, 2012)

http://takeaction.amnestyusa.org/si...iJUG&b=6645049&aid=517749&msource=W0000ACFACE

Κι άλλα βήματα προς τα πίσω για τη Ρωσία: Τέλος στις παρελάσεις Gay Pride για τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια στη Μόσχα!


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2012)

Αυτό μού θυμίζει το Γ' Ράιχ, που οι θιασώτες του το έβλεπαν να διαρκεί 1000 χρόνια...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Costas said:


> 2 χρόνια στις πάνκισσες που προσευχήθηκαν μέσα στη Μητρόπολη να γλιτώσει η Παναγία τη Ρωσία από μια τρίτη προεδρία Πούτιν.



Και κοίτα ποιον συνέλαβαν στη διάρκεια της δίκης!
(Δόκτωρ, το είδες αυτό; mg: )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και κοίτα ποιον συνέλαβαν στη διάρκεια της δίκης!
> (Δόκτωρ, το είδες αυτό; mg: )



Παλιά, γνωστή (και ελαφρώς γραφική) ιστορία.


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2012)

[Για προχωρημένους:] Αμ τη μιαν από τις τρεις, που τη λεν Αλιέχινα; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Αλιόχινα... :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2012)

Έχει διαφορά το Αλιέχιν από το Αλιόχιν στα ρωσικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Αν καταλαβαίνω (γκουγκλομετάφρασης βοηθούσης) καλά τη ρώσικη βίκη, λέει ότι η διαδεδομένη γραφή Αλιέχιν είναι η καθιερωμένη (αλλά εσφαλμένη) απόδοση της σωστής Αλιόχιν:
Алекс'aндр Алекс'aндрович Ал'eхин (распространённое написание и произношение Алёхин


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Και βέβαια έχει διαφορά διότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά γράμματα: γιε (*е*) & γιο (*ё*) — πρβλ. κ. Πατιόμκιν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Πάνω που περιμένω να γίνει κανένας τζερτζελές, να αυτονομήσουμε τις Πούσι, αυτοί το γυρίζουν στο σκάκι και σε κάποια περίεργη συζήτηση για φωνήεντα. Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι λεξιλόγοι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Κύριε, κύριε, η Μπερναρντίνα άρχισε πρώτη! :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

Κύριε, κύριε, τα φωνήεντα της ρωσικής είναι το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου! :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Κύριε, κύριε, αυτοί πιάνονται από κάτι και λένε, λένε λένε... :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Να, για να μάθεις... :twit:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 18, 2012)

Το επίμαχο βίντεο το έχουμε βάλει;


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Kαλά που το έβαλες γιατί δεν το είχα δει, και δεν το είδα όλο γιατί η μουσική δεν είναι του γούστου μου. 
Γενικά την υπόθεση δεν την έχω παρακολουθήσει γιατί μάλλον έγινε όσο ταξίδευα. 
Λοιπόν, με βάση αυτά που βλέπω μιλάμε για παραβίαση του χώρου (αν τους ζήτησαν να φύγουν και δεν έφυγαν, που όπως φαίνεται αυτό έγινε), μαγνητοσκόπηση χωρίς άδεια, αντίσταση κατά της αρχής (αν οι τύποι είναι αστυνομικοί), προσβολή θρησκευτικών συμβόλων, δεν ξέρω αν η μασκοφορία είναι παράνομη στη Ρωσία, μπορεί να είναι, αν ανταλλάχτηκαν φιλοφρονήσεις ειδικά προς τις κυριούλες με το τσεμπέρι έχουμε εξύβριση. Και μπορεί αν λερώσανε ή σκίσανε τίποτα να προσθέσουμε και βανδαλισμούς. Δυστυχώς τα εγκλήματα κατά της μουσικής δεν διώκονται. 
Κι όλα αυτά χωρίς να ξέρω τι λένε, θα μπορούσαν να λένε "ζήτω ο Πούτιν" και "Ρωσσία ρουλζζζζζζ" και "η ΡΟ εκκλησία θα γανώσει το κέρατο κάθε αντίχριστου". 
Γενικά πάντως, άσχετα από το περιεχόμενο της διαμαρτυρίας, έχουμε μια σειρά μικρομεσαία πταίσματα για τα οποία μπορεί να σου ρίξουν δυο χρόνια συνολικά σε κάθε πολιτισμένη χώρα χωρίς να μπει καν θέμα ελευθερίας του λόγου. 
Τώρα θα ακουστώ σαν παλαιοκομμουνίστρια αν πω ότι η είδηση πήρε τέτοιες διαστάσεις διεθνώς γιατί και οι ΗΠΑ και η μισή ΕΕ είναι αρνητικά διακείμενες στη Ρωσσία; Αν επρόκειτο για διαμαρτυρία στο Βατικανό εναντίον του Μόντι το πολύ να άλλαζε η ποινή, όχι η δίωξη, και θα πέρναγε στα πολύ ψιλά του διεθνούς τύπου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα θα ακουστώ σαν παλαιοκομμουνίστρια αν πω ότι η είδηση πήρε τέτοιες διαστάσεις διεθνώς γιατί και οι ΗΠΑ και η μισή ΕΕ είναι αρνητικά διακείμενες στη Ρωσσία;


Όχι, γιατί κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο βλέπω εδώ. Εκτός πια κι αν είμαστε και τα δυο μας παλαιοκομμούνια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Είσαι κρυπτοκνίτης. 
Βλέπω επίσης στο αρχικό άρθρο ότι η μέγιστη ποινή είναι εφτά χρόνια και η πολιτική αγωγή είχε ζητήσει τρία, άρα με δύο χρόνια μια χαρά τη γλυτώσανε. Έχουν ήδη έξι μήνες μέσα, αν υπάρχει στη Ρωσσία ελαφρυντικό, καλή διαγωγή κλπ, σε έξι- εφτά μήνες πάλι έξω. 
Ομολογώ πάντως ότι είχε χιούμορ το άσμα, αν ήταν όπως το λέει το άρθρο. 
Τέλος, κοιτάζοντας τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών, πολλοί παρατηρούν ότι παρόμοια πράξη σε τόπο λατρείας στις ΗΠΑ θα είχε θεωρηθεί hate crime και θα είχε σοβαρή ποινή (στη χειρότερη) ή tresspassing και καλά ξεμπερδέματα με κανέναν άγριο αστυνομικό με όπλο στην καλύτερη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είσαι κρυπτοκνίτης.


Ήξερα ότι είμαι κρυπτονίτης, να που έγινα πλέον και κρυπτοκνίτης. Αυτά είναι, όσο πάω κι αναβαθμίζομαι!


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 19, 2012)

Πέρα από τις γκλαμουριές και την καλλιτεχνική ελευθερία, υπάρχει και μία σοβαρότερη διάσταση του ζητήματος που δυστυχώς περνάει στο ντούκου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Δεν έχει άδικο. 
Άλλωστε όταν θα βγουν από τη φυλακή θα τις δούμε να τραγουδάνε στην επόμενη περιοδεία της Μαντόνας. Ηρωίδες της ρωσικής αντίστασης. Κι όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι. 
Με τόσο χρόνο στη φυλακή φαντάζεσαι πόσα τραγούδια θα γράψουν...


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 19, 2012)

Αν βγούνε. Οι ρυθμοί είναι τόσο γρήγοροι που είναι πολύ εύκολο να εξαφανιστούν από το προσκήνιο, και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να εφαρμοστούν καγκεμπίτικες μέθοδοι. Ο δικηγόρος, αν διάβασες, δεν ήταν τόσο τυχερός να γίνει θέμα στα διεθνή νέα. Και απ' όσο έχω διαβάσει, δεν ήταν και ο μόνος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι επειδή έχουν μαζέψει πάνω τους τη δημοσιότητα θα βγουν μια χαρά από τη φυλακή. 
Στο μεταξύ ενώ όλοι θα κοιτάζουν αυτές στο βάθος θα γίνονται άλλα αίσχη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2012)

Και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος είναι οι διάφοροι καλλιτέχνες που τους έχει βαρέσει η φήμη στο κεφάλι και νομίζουν ότι επειδή πούλησαν πολλούς δίσκους κάποια εποχή έγιναν ειδικοί επί παντός επιστητού. Και καλά αυτοί που πάνε και φωτογραφίζονται με μαυράκια ορφανά. Οι άλλοι που ανακατεύονται με πολιτικά ζητήματα χωρίς να ξέρουν την τύφλα τους; Ή που το παίζουν σωτήρες του σύμπαντος κι όποιος τολμήσει να τους βάλει στη θέση τους δέχεται επίθεση; 
_Κλασσικό το παράδειγμα του Καναδού πρωθυπουργού και του Μπόνο. _


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιο ζωντόβολο ορμήνεψε τα ακόμα μεγαλύτερα ζωντόβολα να μπουν και να -χμ- "τραγουδήσουν" μέσα σε έναν _τόπο λατρείας_ μιας χώρας με παράδοση αιώνων στην Ορθοδοξία, τον τσαρισμό, τον σταλινισμό και τον πουτινισμό. Πού πάτε ρε Καραμήτρες (μετάφραση του pussy,χεχεχε) :devil: γυμνές μέσ' στ' αγγούρια; Εδώ κοτζάμ Σινέντ Ο' Κόνορ έσκισε απλώς μια φωτογραφία του πάπα και έφαγε τη χλαπάτσα της ζωής της (και δεν έχουν τις ματάρες της :laugh: ).
Μπράβο στο, σαΐνι τον ατζέντη τους, αν αυτός είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 19, 2012)

Δεδομένου ότι δεν πήγαν να πουλήσουν δίσκους, βρίσκω την παρατήρηση σου λίγο άδικη. Η διαμαρτυρία οφείλει να είναι ηχηρή, κι αν μη τι άλλο η δική τους περίπτωση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί επιτυχής, γιατί πήρε τέτοια δημοσιότητα που δεν μπορούσε απλά να κουκουλωθεί με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Τ' ότι έχει εκτραπεί λόγω ΜΜΕ το αντικείμενο της διαμαρτυρίας -ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο που λίνκαρα πιο πριν- είναι, δυστυχώς, η πραγματική τραγωδία της υπόθεσης. 

Έτσι για το φολκλόρ, το κομμάτι των Pussy Riot δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου. Κι αυτό ως πρώην συνειδητοποιημένος πάνκης.

Και κάποια σχετικά άρθρα εδώ και εδώ, προ καταδικαστικής απόφασης.


----------



## Costas (Aug 19, 2012)

Τελικά, δεν κατάλαβα: υπάρχουν Ρώσοι που λέγονται Αλιέχιν και άλλοι Ρώσοι που λέγονται Αλιόχιν; Ή είναι λάθος απόδοση του Αλιέχιν του Αλιόχιν;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχουν Ρώσοι που λέγονται Αλιέχιν και άλλοι Ρώσοι που λέγονται Αλιόχιν;


Έτσι είναι, απ' ό,τι λέει εδώ: http://obyavleniidoska.ru/nastoligra/140197/1/Alehin-ili-Kasparov
Пользуясь случаем, думаю нелишне напомнить читателям о правильном произношении фамилии Алехин, через «е», без точек над этой буквой (не Алёхин).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Η διαμαρτυρία οφείλει να είναι ηχηρή...




Σκέψου ότι για κάποιους ανθρώπους αυτός είναι ο χώρος λατρείας τους. Η διαμαρτυρία οφείλει να είναι ηχηρή, όμως εγώ πιστεύω στα όρια.
Και το κομμάτι τους είναι άθλιο -θα 'πρεπε να τις κλείσουν φυλακή για προσβολή της μουσικής :laugh::laugh:


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Διαδώστε το community service ως μορφή εναλλακτικής έκτισης μιας ποινής. Ας ξεφύγουμε από το μεσαίωνα που τους χώνει όλους μαζί στους τέσσερις τοίχους.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_service
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=298570


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Όπως λέει όμως το άρθρο που έστειλες, Νίκελ, το πρόβλημα είναι τι να τους βάλεις να κάνουν και πώς ορίζεται η εναλλακτική ποινή, τελικά. Γιατί όταν αναφέρει π.χ. το άρθρο τη συλλογή απορριμμάτων, αυτό δεν είναι εναλλακτική ποινή είναι καταναγκαστικά έργα.


----------



## Themis (Aug 20, 2012)

http://libcom.org/blog/pussy-riot-convicted-britain-rails-against-“disproportionate”-sentence-hypocritically-18082


----------



## Elsa (Aug 20, 2012)

Σκηνές σαν την παρακάτω μάλλον δεν έχουν θέση πια στην εποχή μας:


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Άν ήταν τέτοια η σκηνή της παράστασης των Ρωσσίδων, ίσως να είχε θέση στην εποχή μας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Σκηνές σαν την παρακάτω μάλλον δεν έχουν θέση πια στην εποχή μας



Εκτός από την οθόνη, έχεις δει ποτέ τέτοια σκηνή στην πραγματική ζωή; Αν είχαμε δει, θα είχε ένα ενδιαφέρον...

Το ότι είναι μια από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου ταινίες μάλλον δεν σημαίνει τίποτε :inno:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 20, 2012)

Λες τέτοιες συμπεριφορές να μας διασκεδάζουν μόνο στην οθόνη; Ίσως...


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι οι άλλες χώρες δεν σε υποστηρίζουν ποτέ γι' αυτό που κάνεις και είσαι αλλά για τα δικά τους συμφέροντα. Όλοι όσοι έχουν κάνει την οποιαδήποτε διαμαρτυρία ή ακτιβισμό, εάν έχουν υποστηριχτεί από ξένες χώρες, έχουν υποστηριχτεί για τα συμφέροντα αυτών των ξένων χωρών και για τις δημόσιες σχέσεις τους, και φυσικά οι χώρες αυτές έχουν καταπιέσει ανάλογα κάποιους δικούς τους πολίτες. Καλό να το θυμόμαστε, δε λέω, ειδικά αν έχουμε την τάση να το ξεχνάμε (προσωπικά, δεν έχω αυταπάτες ούτε για το ΗΒ, ούτε για τις ΗΠΑ). Αν όμως αυτή η σκέψη λειτουργεί ως κριτική των ενεργειών των διαμαρτυρομένων, τότε καήκαμε.

Βρήκα τούτο το λινκ κάτω-κάτω στα σχόλια του άρθρου που λινκάρισε ο Θέμης, αλλά παραθέτω και το κείμενο (chtodelat news):

*Yekaterina Samutsevich: Closing Statement at the Pussy Riot Trial*

Yekaterina Samutsevich, defendant in the criminal case against the feminist punk group Pussy Riot:

In the closing statement, the defendant is expected to repent, express regret for their deeds or enumerate attenuating circumstances. In my case, as in the case of my colleagues in the group, this is completely unnecessary. Instead, I want to voice my thoughts about the reasons behind what has happened to us.

That Christ the Savior Cathedral had become a significant symbol in the political strategy of the authorities was clear to many thinking people when Vladimir Putin’s former [KGB] colleague Kirill Gundyayev took over as leader of the Russian Orthodox Church. After this happened, Christ the Savior Cathedral began to be openly used as a flashy backdrop for the politics of the security forces, which are the main source of power [in Russia].

Why did Putin feel the need to exploit the Orthodox religion and its aesthetic? After all, he could have employed his own, far more secular tools of power—for example, the state-controlled corporations, or his menacing police system, or his obedient judiciary system. It may be that the harsh, failed policies of Putin’s government, the incident with the submarine Kursk, bombings of civilians in broad daylight, and other unpleasant moments in his political career forced him to ponder the fact that it was high time to resign; that otherwise, the citizens of Russia would help him do this. Apparently, it was then that he felt the need for more persuasive, transcendental guarantees of his long tenure at the pinnacle of power. It was then that it became necessary to make use of the aesthetic of the Orthodox religion, which is historically associated with the heyday of Imperial Russia, where power came not from earthly manifestations such as democratic elections and civil society, but from God Himself.

How did he succeed in doing this? After all, we still have a secular state, and any intersection of the religious and political spheres should be dealt with severely by our vigilant and critically minded society, shouldn’t it? Here, apparently, the authorities took advantage of a certain deficit of the Orthodox aesthetic in Soviet times, when the Orthodox religion had an aura of lost history, of something that had been crushed and damaged by the Soviet totalitarian regime, and was thus an opposition culture. The authorities decided to appropriate this historical effect of loss and present a new political project to restore Russia’s lost spiritual values, a project that has little to do with a genuine concern for the preservation of Russian Orthodoxy’s history and culture.

It was also fairly logical that the Russian Orthodox Church, given its long mystical ties to power, emerged as the project’s principal exponent in the media. It was decided that, unlike in the Soviet era, when the church opposed, above all, the brutality of the authorities towards history itself, the Russian Orthodox Church should now confront all pernicious manifestations of contemporary mass culture with its concept of diversity and tolerance.

Implementing this thoroughly interesting political project has required considerable quantities of professional lighting and video equipment, air time on national TV channels for hours-long live broadcasts, and numerous background shoots for morally and ethically edifying news stories, where the Patriarch’s well-constructed speeches would in fact be presented, thus helping the faithful make the correct political choice during the difficult time for Putin preceding the election. Moreover, the filming must be continuous; the necessary images must be burned into the memory and constantly updated; they must create the impression of something natural, constant and compulsory.

Our sudden musical appearance in the Cathedral of Christ the Savior with the song “Mother of God, Drive Putin Out” violated the integrity of the media image that the authorities had spent such a long time generating and maintaining, and revealed its falsity. In our performance we dared, without the Patriarch’s blessing, to unite the visual imagery of Orthodox culture and that of protest culture, thus suggesting to smart people that Orthodox culture belongs not only to the Russian Orthodox Church, the Patriarch and Putin, that it could also ally itself with civic rebellion and the spirit of protest in Russia.

Perhaps the unpleasant, far-reaching effect from our media intrusion into the cathedral was a surprise to the authorities themselves. At first, they tried to present our performance as a prank pulled by heartless, militant atheists. This was a serious blunder on their part, because by then we were already known as an anti-Putin feminist punk band that carried out their media assaults on the country’s major political symbols.

In the end, considering all the irreversible political and symbolic losses caused by our innocent creativity, the authorities decided to protect the public from us and our nonconformist thinking. Thus ended our complicated punk adventure in the Cathedral of Christ the Savior.

I now have mixed feelings about this trial. On the one hand, we expect a guilty verdict. Compared to the judicial machine, we are nobodies, and we have lost. On the other hand, we have won. The whole world now sees that the criminal case against us has been fabricated. The system cannot conceal the repressive nature of this trial. Once again, the world sees Russia differently from the way Putin tries to present it at his daily international meetings. Clearly, none of the steps Putin promised to take toward instituting the rule of law have been taken. And his statement that this court will be objective and hand down a fair verdict is yet another deception of the entire country and the international community. That is all. Thank you.

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τη δήλωσή της, ο συγκεκριμένος ναός δεν είναι ένας οποιοσδήποτε ναός αλλά ο χώρος όπου ιερουργεί ένας πρώην Καγκεμπίτης, καρντσάσι του "πιστού" προέδρου της Ρωσίας Βλαντιμίρ Πούτιν.

Είναι σίγουρο ότι της την έγραψε τη δήλωση ο ατζέντης της (εξ ορισμού άντρας, αυτός...), για να πουλήσει κάνα δίσκο από τη φυλακή; Εγώ πάντως, σαν φιλότεχνος, πιστεύω πως οι καλλιτέχνες/καλλιτέχνιδες σκέφτονται πολιτικά, όπως και οι άλλοι άνθρωποι, και πιστεύω πως οι συγκεκριμένες αξίζουν κάθε αλληλεγγύη ενάντια στη νεοτσαρική Ρωσία και στα ελληνικά εξαρτήματά της. Ακολουθεί κι ένα κείμενο για το φιλόχριστο ρωσικό κατεστημένο (παίζει και η Μονή Βατοπεδίου, βεβαίως-βεβαίως):


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

[China Hand]
 *So You Say You Want a Pussy Riot?*
The Pussy Riot sentences (and the original prosecution) were misguided and excessive.

Putin undoubtedly found the band’s 90-second escapade of punk calisthenics in the Church of the Savior offensive and a personal insult. The Russian Orthodox Church is a major political prop for Putin and he probably thought he could reassure the church of his steadfastness as defender of the faith as well as score political points with conservative Russians with a heavy-handed slapdown.

But now the band has become an international cause celebre and lodestar for domestic and international opponents of Putin. 

In an interesting blurring of the line between journalistic objectivity and human-rights agitprop, the armchair revolutionaries at the Guardian chose to create a video for the band’s latest release showing the women looking at turns gorgeous, defiant, and adorable.

That, combined with criticism of the sentence from the Obama administration and other human rights worthies, may be enough to convince Putin to keep the women in the can to serve their full term.

After all, if the sentences were commuted in response to the Russian Orthodox Church’s expressions of “foregiveness” and Putin’s own political calculations, it will be seen as a victory for the band—and inspiration for copycats and excuse for foreign meddling-- and not a welcome display of mercy by the administration.

However, it remains to be seen if shifting the terms of debate to the free-speech rights of punk rock provocateurs and away from Putin’s close and unhealthy ties to the Russian Orthodox Church (which the Pussy Riot outrage was designed to highlight) will accelerate the erosion of his power.

Here’s something I wrote last November on Putin’s religious strategy on the occasion of the visit of a treasured relic, the Girdle of St. Mary, to Russia. The massive turnout to adore the relic implies that there is more political capital for Putin in championing the church than appeasing the followers of Pussy Riot:

*Wednesday, November 16, 2011*

One thing that’s pretty clear is that religious movements are, for the most part, conservative and have served as bulwarks of authoritarianism (and a shield against challenges to the wealth and power of the privileged) at least since the days of the Social Democrats.

Authoritarian atheism, after a brief, 20th century heyday under Hitler, Mao, and Stalin, is perhaps headed for the dustbin of history.

Religion is too good for business, billionaires, and bosses, both in liberal democracies and post-Communist states.

Modern plutocracies have rediscovered the fact that there’s nothing like appeals to religious identity to split the electorate and marginalize those obstreperous liberal activists whose political views usually combine irreligious sentiments with enthusiasm for democracy and a nasty penchant for economic justice.

I think the Russians under Putin have broken the code. Via RIA Novosti:

_A remarkable procession is currently taking place in Russia…

The Belt of the Virgin Mary, otherwise referred to as the Precious Sash, or Cincture, of Our Most Holy Lady Theotokos – the holy treasure of the Vatopedi Monastery on Mount Athos in Greece, is travelling abroad for the first time. The Belt is travelling in style. It flies in a private jet, chartered by the tour’s organizer – the influential St. Andrew Foundation, and is accompanied by six Vatopedi monks. In St. Petersburg, it was welcomed by none other than Prime Minister Vladimir Putin. In Yekaterinburg, Russia's fourth largest city, Governor Alexander Misharin and the region’s bishop, Metropolitan Kirill, met the relic with the guard of honor before a procession of some 15,000 people took it to the cathedral.

The numbers are stunning indeed. In St. Petersburg, estimated one million people came to venerate the Belt in three days and nights, according to the local media. People stood in line for twelve to fourteen hours to be able to kiss the silver box containing the piece of camel wool fabric believed to have been woven and worn by the Virgin Mary, and take a small band blessed on the relic. In Yekaterinburg it was 300,000, in Krasnoyarsk – 100,000. The relic has already been to the country’s Far East – in Vladivostok, and the Far North – in Norilsk, beyond the Arctic Circle. Volgograd and Stavropol in the South are in the days to come. And it is hard to imagine what kind of crowds will gather in Moscow when, by the end of November, the relic arrives in the capital before leaving Russia for good._


According to the Vatopedi Monastery, the Virgin Mary dropped the belt from heaven for St.Thomas:

_According to the Sacred Tradition and the history of our Church, the Most Holy Theotokos [Virgin Mary] three days after she fell asleep she rose from the dead and ascended in body to the heavens. During her ascension, she gave her Holy Belt to the Apostle Thomas. Thomas, along with the rest of the holy Apostles, opened up her grave and didn't find the body of the Theotokos. In this way the Holy Belt is proof for our Church of her Resurrection and bodily ascension to the heavens, and, in a word, at her metastasis._

From AFP, the socio-political angle:

_Clerics said they hoped the relic would help more Russian women become mothers as the influential Russian Orthodox Church is actively promoting motherhood to help the government curtail a population decline.

Church officials in several cities plan to take the relic to pregnancy centres that counsel women contemplating an abortion, the Russian Orthodox Church said.

“This event is of huge significance especially when it comes to strengthening people’s faith,” Father Kirill, a spokesman for the Saint Petersburg diocese, told AFP.

“And the fact that this is such a singular relic helping women is especially important for our city and our country, where the demographic situation leaves much to be desired.”

Russian leaders have called the shrinking population a matter of national security.

The country’s latest census released earlier this year showed that the country’s population had shrunk by 2.2 million people since 2002 and now stands at 142.9 million.
_
There are also photos of Putin and Medvedev solemnly observing the reliquary. Putin chose to appear in his Action Man uniform (no tie, unbuttoned collar), inviting the question of whether his expression is one of stunned reverence or sullen challenge to a potential rival.

All joking aside, Vladimir Putin has jettisoned the official atheism of the KGB and has established the Russian state as a vigorous promoter of the Russian Orthodox Church--and vice versa, as Michael Binyon wrote for _The Humanist_ in 2008:

_Putin … is fervently and ostentatiously observant in his religious beliefs. As a result, the Russian Orthodox Church, now richer and more powerful than at any time for almost a century, has been at the centre of all state ceremonies, is a strong supporter of Putin’s policies and has resumed its traditional role as the spiritual arm of the Russian state. Restored churches can be seen everywhere. There are now some 28,000 parish churches in Russia, 732 monasteries and convents and thousands of priests training in seminaries. Putin delivers speeches at major religious festivals; in return the Patriarch acts as his agent in extending his control over all sectors of society. Church and Communist Party have become almost interchangeable._

As reported by Ministry Values in 2010, President Medvedev is equally forthright about playing the religious card:

_An icon of Jesus hidden in a Kremlin gate used by Soviet leaders but bricked over in the 1930s during communist times was restored on Saturday to public view.

Russian President Medvedev, on the day that marks the Virgin Mary being taken into heaven, said the "Saviour Smolensky" icon, which depicts Jesus holding open the New Testament, with Russian saints below him, will provide moral support to Russia. 

"Now that we've got the icon back, our country secures an additional defense." 
_

The “influential St. Andrew Foundation” cited in the Novosti report—the outfit that sent the private jet to pick up the belt—is a religious foundation run by Vladimir Yakunin, a member of Putin’s inner circle and reputedly a veteran of the KGB’s First Directorate. He is also president of the gigantic state-owned Russian Railways.


Presumably, Yakunin is there to lock up the support of the Russian Orthodox hierarchy for Putin and whatever subsequent strongman craves well-financed, pervasive, and activist backing from the conservative church. 

In 2010, _European CEO_ breathlessly pegged him as “the man to watch” as a potential successor to Putin:

_This ex-KBG spook is discreet, bright and endowed with a potentially huge powerbase. Vladimir Yakunin has a neighbouring lake-side dacha with prime minister (and former president) Putin. He’s often mentioned in the same breath as other successors to his all-powerful boss…

He’s patently bright and has certainly proved himself able and willing to move with the times. After the Soviet Union collapsed he moved into banking and business before being appointed as deputy transport minister in 2000. Many ex-KGB personnel were able to take advantage of new industry licences and Yakunin, along with some physicist friends, were no exception. In time they established Bank Russia, which later financed Putin’s re-election campaign in 2004.

Yet it would be a mistake to label this discreetly influential man as just another power-hungry party apparatchik or ex-KGB “siloviki”, the unflattering term given to describe the network of ex and current state-security officers. He has a fascination with Russia’s religious legacy and has helped launch a foundation that encourages reconciliation of the Russian Orthodox Church.
_

Yakunin’s “fascination with Russia’s religious legacy”, and his evolution from amoral KGB apparatchik to creepy, "values"-promoting bigot is reflected in remarks like this:

_The head of the Council of Trustees of the St. Andrew the First-Called Foundation and JSC Russian Railways, Vladimir Yakunin, believes tolerance to homosexuality is harmful. 

"I think traditional family values and childbearing should not be substituted with some notorious imitations invented by the homosexual propaganda which could be only arbitrarily called attributes of a democratic society," he said at the opening ceremony of the 15th World Russian People's Council held on Wednesday in Moscow. 

Yakunin told that he wanted to address this issue in his speech delivered at the Berlin forum last year, but he was warned that "this country will hardly understand you; and you may have troubles here." 

"Nothing of the kind. There was not a single protest made and not a single person left the room because I mentioned that the propaganda of homosexuality was the same pollutant for the social environment as other pollutants were for the natural one," he said. 
_

Getting back to the Cincture of the Virgin Mary, another version of the relic is held by the Jacobite Syrian Church in Homs—yes, Homs, ground zero of the anti-Assad rebellion-- under considerably less glamorous conditions.

The reliquary, and a history of Syria’s girdle and religious art showing its bestowal on St. Thomas, can be viewed on a very interesting Flickr feed by Rhoneil Victor de Leon.


On its website, the Cathedral of St. Mary in Homs claims its belt is the one that Mary dropped to St. Thomas from heaven, was brought to Syria in 476 and hidden in the church, and was rediscovered in 1953. 

Remarkably, a piece of the Homs belt resides in Jacksonville, Florida at the Mother of God Zunoro Syrian Orthodox Church. The Patriarch of Damascus arranged to bestow a section of the belt on the new church. The relic was first adored at a sister church in Paramus, NJ, before taking up permanent residence in Florida in 1998.

Any competing claim for the Homs belt is not addressed on the Mt. Athos website, which plausibly traces the provenance of its belt back to the Byzantine Empire in the 12th century and its donation to Mt. Athos by Emperor John the 6th Katakouzinos (1347-1355).


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

Ο ατζέντης τους διαβάζει Καντ! Λέει η δεύτερη, η Τολοκοννίκοβα (καλά, η Αλιόχινα δήλωσε απλώς: "κάναμε κίνηση ματ!"  ) (chtodelat news)

Pussy Riot is happy that we have been able to spur a truly collective action, and that your political passion was so strong that it overcame the barriers of language, culture, lifeworlds, and economic and political status. Kant would have said that he saw no other reason for this Miracle besides the moral principle within humankind. Thank you for this Miracle.


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2012)

Να και η τελική δήλωση της Τολοκοννίκοβας. Μνημονεύει Σταλινικές διώξεις, Χριστό, Παλαιά και Καινή Διαθήκη, Πυθαγόρα, Σολζενίτσυν, τους ποιητές της ομάδας Ομπέριου, τον εξ αυτών Αλεξάντρ Ββεντένσκι, Ντοστογιέφσκι, Σωκράτη, τον πρωτομάρτυρα Στέφανο, Μονταίνι. Διαφημιστικό υλικό του ατζέντη; (chtodelat news)


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Προφανώς οι καλλιτέχνες στη Ρωσσία είναι πιο διαβασμένοι από τη Μαντόνα, τον Στινγκ, τον Μπόνο και τους λοιπούς καλλιτέχνες χολιγουντιανής κοπής που το παίζουν πολιτικοποιημένοι. Βεβαίως με τέτοιες δηλώσεις δεν πρόκειται να μειωθεί η ποινή τους. 
Από την άλλη, όπου ακούω κατηγορίες για θεοκρατία βαστάω και μικρό καλάθι. Πολλοί από αυτούς που διαμαρτύρονται πιστεύουν ότι οι πιστοί είναι πρόβατα και δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται, αλλά δεν έχω καμία απόδειξη ότι συμβαίνει αυτό ή ότι δεν είναι εξίσου πρόβατα όσοι επισημαίνουν ότι είναι πρόβατα οι άλλοι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2012)

(in.gr) [τα έντονα δικά μου]
Μόσχα, Ρωσία
Υπόθεση αστυνομικής ταινίας θυμίζουν τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών στην πόλη Καζάν, στην κεντρική Ρωσία, όπου ένας 38χρονος άνδρας, φερόμενος ως δράστης διπλής δολοφονίας, προσπάθησε να αποπροσανατολίσει τις αρχές και να στρέψει τις έρευνες προς τα μέλη του πανκ ροκ συγκροτήματος Pussy Riot, γράφοντας ένα σύνθημα για την απελευθέρωσή τους στον τόπο του εγκλήματος!

Ο 38χρονος Ιγκόρ Ντανιλέβσκι, καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, συνελήφθη την Πέμπτη από την ερευνητική επιτροπή της Ρωσίας με την κατηγορία της δολοφονίας δύο γυναικών, μιας 76χρονης μητέρας και της 38χρονης κόρης της, οι οποίες βρέθηκαν δολοφονημένες με πολλαπλά τραύματα από μαχαιριές στο διαμέρισμά τους, στην πρωτεύουσα της ρωσικής επαρχίας Ταταρστάν.

Σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινώσεις των ρωσικών αρχών, ο Ντανιλέβσκι είχε προηγουμένως πείσει την 38χρονη γυναίκα, με την οποία είχε σχέση, να του δώσει χρήματα για να ξεπληρώσει τα χρέη του με την υπόσχεση ότι θα την παντρευτεί.

Ο δράστης φέρεται να ομολόγησε ότι επέφερε τα θανατηφόρα χτυπήματα στις δύο γυναίκες και στη συνέχεια παραμόρφωσε τα πρόσωπά τους ενώ ήταν εκείνος που έγραψε με το αίμα των άτυχων θυμάτων του το σύνθημα «Ελευθερώστε τις Pussy Riot» στον τοίχο του διαμερίσματος προκειμένου να κάνει τη σκηνή να μοιάζει με «ανθρωποθυσία».

Ήθελε να συνδέσει το έγκλημα με τις νεαρές Ναντιέζντα Τολοκονίκοβα, Μαρία Αλιόκινα και Γιεκατερίνα Σαμουτσέβιτς, που καταδικάστηκαν την περασμένη εβδομάδα σε δύο χρόνια φυλάκιση για «χουλιγκανισμό» και «υποκίνηση σε θρησκευτικό μίσος» μετά από συναυλία που έδωσαν στον Καθεδρικό Ναό του Σωτήρος Χριστού της Μόσχας τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο, ζητώντας από την Παναγία να διώξει τον Πούτιν από την εξουσία.

Το γεγονός είχε προκαλέσει έντονες αντιδράσεις στους υποστηρικτές του Πούτιν και στην Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία ενώ είχε διχάσει την ρωσική κοινωνία.

Οι γείτονες, πάντως, υποστήριξαν εξαρχής ότι τα θύματα δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τα τρία μέλη του συγκροτήματος ενώ ο δικηγόρος των τελευταίων κατήγγειλε ότι πρόκειται «είτε για μια πράξη που έχει σκοπό να προκαλέσει είτε για μια ψυχοπαθητική προσωπικότητα».
*Ωστόσο, τα κρατικά μέσα ενημέρωσης και η Εκκλησία της Ρωσίας φαίνεται ότι βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να συνδέσουν τον φόνο με τις πρόσφατες προκλητικές ενέργειες του συγκροτήματος, ενώ δεν δίστασαν να τις παρομοιάσουν με τον Αμερικανό κατά συρροή δολοφόνο Τσαρλς Μάνσον, που συνήθιζε επίσης να χρησιμοποιεί το αίμα των θυμάτων του για να γράφει συνθήματα στους τοίχους.

Πολλά ρωσικά δημοσιεύματα κατηγορούσαν εμμέσως πλην σαφώς τις τρεις νεαρές γυναίκες ως «ηθικές αυτουργούς» της διπλής δολοφονίας.

Το περιστατικό ήρθε να προστεθεί σε μια σειρά από γεγονότα που κατά καιρούς αποδίδονται στην δράση των φυλακισμένων μελών του συγκροτήματος, με τελευταία εκείνα της καταστροφής σταυρών έξω από ορθόδοξες εκκλησίες στην γύρω περιοχή.*


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

(in.gr)
Για έκτη φορά σε διάστημα λιγότερο από έναν χρόνο, δεκάδες χιλιάδες Ρώσοι διαδήλωσαν την Κυριακή στη Μόσχα κατά του προέδρου Πούτιν, φωνάζοντας συνθήματα όπως «Ο Πούτιν είναι παράσιτο» και ζητώντας την αποφυλάκιση των μελών του συγκροτήματος Pussy Riot, οι οποίες είχαν συλληφθεί για την πανκ «προσευχή» κατά του προέδρου.
Η πορεία διαμαρτυρίας, η πρώτη για το τελευταίο τρίμηνο, ξεκίνησε από την κεντρική πλατεία Πούσκιν και κατέληξε στο Κρεμλίνο.
Η κυβέρνηση, από την πλευρά της, χαρακτηρίζει τους διαδηλωτές «μειονότητα» που δεν απολαμβάνει ευρεία στήριξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Ελεύθερη μία από τις τρεις Pussy Riot ύστερα από την εκδίκαση της έφεσης (LiFO)


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2012)

Στο περιοδικό _The Books' Journal_ (τεύχ. 23, Σεπτ. 2012) δημοσιεύθηκαν μεταφρασμένα τέσσερα τραγούδια των Pussy Riot σε μετάφραση Δημήτρη Β. Τριανταφυλλίδη. Τα αντιγράφω για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για το περιεχόμενο του λόγου τους. Αν και θα μου πείτε ότι σημασία δεν έχει το περιεχόμενο αλλά η ίδια η κίνηση (και θα 'χετε δίκιο). 

*ΠΑΝΚ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΕΡΟ ΝΑΟ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥ ΣΩΤΗΡΑ*
21 Φεβρουαρίου 2012

Παναγία Δέσποινα, διώξε τον Πούτιν
Διώξε τον Πούτιν, διώξε τον Πούτιν

Μαύρο ράσο, χρυσές επωμίδες
Όλοι οι πιστοί να προσκυνήσουν τρέχουν
Ελευθερίας φάντασμα στους ουρανούς
Το γκέι πράιντ με χειροπέδες στη Σιβηρία έστειλαν,

Ο αρχηγός της KGB, ο βασικός τους άγιος
Τους διαδηλωτές στέλνει στη φυλακή
Τον Αγιότατο να μην προσβάλλουν
Οι γυναίκες πρέπει να γεννούν και να αγαπάνε.

Σκατά, σκατά, σκατά θεϊκά
Σκατά, σκατά, σκατά θεϊκά

Θεομήτωρ, Δέσποινα, φεμινίστρια γίνε,
Φεμινίστρια γίνε, φεμινίστρια γίνε

Της εκκλησιάς εγκώμιο στους σάπιους ηγέτες
Σταυροφόρος πομπή με μαύρες λιμουζίνες
Στο σχολείο έρχεται ο ιεροκήρυκας
Τράβα στο μάθημα και δώστου λεφτά!

Ο Πατριάρχης Γκουντιάι στον Πούτιν πιστεύει
Κάλλιο να πίστευε στο Θεό, σκύλα,
Η ζώνη της Παρθένου τις διαδηλώσεις δεν καταργεί –
Στις διαμαρτυρίες μαζί μας έχουμε την Αειπάρθενο Μαρία!

Θεομήτωρ Δέσποινα, τον Πούτιν διώξε
τον Πούτιν διώξε, τον Πούτιν διώξε



*ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ*

Χαρούμενη η επιστήμη κατάληψης των πλατειών
Η βούληση κι η εξουσία καθενός, χωρίς ηγέτες γαμημένους
Άμεση δράση – το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας,
LGBT, φεμινίστριες, υπερασπίζοντας την πατρίδα!

Θάνατος στη φυλακή, ελευθερία στη διαμαρτυρία!

Υποχρεώστε τους μπάτσους την ελευθερία να υπηρετούν
Οι διαδηλώσεις φέρνουν τον καλό καιρό
Πλατεία καταλυμένη, κάνε ειρηνική κατάληψη
Τ’ αυτόματα πάρε απ’ όλους τους μπάτσους

Θάνατος στη φυλακή, ελευθερία στη διαμαρτυρία!

Γεμίστε την πόλη, τις πλατείες όλες, τους δρόμους
Είναι πολλές στη Ρωσία, αφήστε τα στρείδια
Ανοίξτε τις πόρτες, βγάλτε τις επωμίδες
Νιώστε μαζί μας τον αέρα της ελευθερίας.

Θάνατος στη φυλακή, ελευθερία στη διαμαρτυρία!

Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους! Λευτεριά στους πολιτικούς κρατούμενους!



*Ο ΠΟΥΤΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΛΕΙΨΕ*

Στο Κρεμλίνο τραβά η εξεγερμένη φάλαγγα
Στα γραφεία της FSB ανατινάζονται τα παραθύρια
Οι πούστηδες χέζουν πίσω απ’ τους κόκκινους τοίχους
Οι Ράιοτ ανακοινώνουν Απόρριψη του Συστήματος!

Επίθεση στο χάραμα; Δεν θα αρνηθώ
Τη δική μου και δική σας ελευθερία με κνούτο να τιμωρήσω
Η Μαντόνα ένδοξη θα μας μάθει να πλακωνόμαστε
Η φεμινίστρια Μαγδαληνή ήρθε στη διαδήλωση.

Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – το χάρισμα της διαμαρτυρίας
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – ο Πούτιν τον έγλειψε
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – υπάρχουμε
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – Ράιοτ, Ράιοτ

Στο δρόμο θα βγω
Ζήσε στην Κόκκινη
Δείξε την ελευθερία
Στου κόσμου την οργή (δις)

Δυσαρέσκεια για τον πολιτισμό της αντρικής υστερίας
Η βάρβαρη ηγεσία μυαλά καταβροχθίζει
Η ορθόδοξη υστερία του σκληρού πέους
Στους ασθενείς προτείνει την άνεση ν’ αποδεχτούν.

Το καθεστώς λογοκρίνει τα όνειρα
Της εκρηκτικής σύγκρουσης ήρθε η ώρα
Το κοπάδι των σκύλων του σεξιστικού καθεστώτος
Συγγνώμη να ζητήσει από τη φεμινιστική αγέλη.

Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – το χάρισμα της διαμαρτυρίας
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – ο Πούτιν τον έγλειψε
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – υπάρχουμε
Εξέγερση στη Ρωσία – Ράιοτ, Ράιοτ

Στο δρόμο θα βγω,
Ζήσε στην Κόκκινη
Δείξε την ελευθερία
Στου κόσμου τη οργή.



*ΒΟΤΚΑ ΚΡΟΠΟΤΚΙΝ*

Πόλη κάνε κατάληψη στο τηγάνι της κουζίνας,
Βγες με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, διεκδίκησε τον οργασμό
Αδελφικοί λόχοι των αστυνομικών γυναικών
Μπάτσοι γυμνοί χαίρονται για τη νέα μεταρρύθμιση

Σκατά στους σεξιστές, τους γαμημένους πουτινιστές!

Η βότκα Κροπότκιν στα στομάχια χορεύει
Περνάς καλά, τα παλιοτόμαρα του Κρεμλίνου όμως
Έχουν εξεγερθεί, η θανάσιμη δηλητηρίαση
Των αστυνομικών φάρων δεν θα βοηθήσει
Τον Κέννεντυ θα συναντήσεις

Σκατά στα κυνηγιάρικα σκυλιά, τους γαμημένους προϊσταμένους!

Σα να ’ρθε εκείνη η μέρα – να καταπιέζεις ξανά
Σιδερογροθιά στην τσέπη, ο φεμινισμός ακονισμένος
Στην Ανατολική Σιβηρία μετάφερε τη σούπα σου
Ώστε οι Ράιοτ να γίνουν αρκετά χυδαίοι

Σκατά στους σεξιστές, τους γαμημένους πουτινιστές!


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2013)

February 1, 2013

An incarcerated member of the Russian punk band Pussy Riot has been hospitalized for illnesses related to prison work, reports the Associated Press . Nadezhda Tolokonnikova has reportedly been suffering severe headaches since last spring, when the 23-year-old began serving her two-year sentence on hooliganism charges.
Fellow band member Yekaterina Samutsevich, who was released on appeal in October, told the independent Russian news service Rain TV, "They don't allow [Tolokonnikova] to have any rest; she works nearly round the clock … She said she feels tired, extremely tired.”
Tolokonnikova’s conditions offer a window into Russia’s brutal modern prison system, which have been described as “Gulag lite,” referring to the notorious labor camps of the Soviet Union under Stalin.
In November, a haunting, six-minute video showing prison guards mercilessly beating an inmate went viral, giving many outsiders a look into the kinds of abuse Russian prisoners face everyday. The Guardian reports that the video took off shortly after hundreds of prisoners in Kopeysk protested torture and horrible conditions in their jail.
Russian women face especially harrowing conditions, as documented by several Russian sociologists in the recent book, Before and After Prison: Women’s Stories. The report on women’s prison colonies, gathered from 35 interviews, reveals a horrible lack of privacy and wretched treatment for inmates. One notable section describes women being punished for menstruating onto their bed sheets.
"Lawlessness, despair, devastation, hopelessness are the key words that describe the incarceration of our interviewees," co-author Gyuzel Sabirova told The Moscow Times.
(...)
(The Guardian)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 16, 2013)

Ίσως το έχετε πάρει με ηλεμήνυμα: Tell Putin: Get Pussy Riot Out Of Deadly Prison Camp!
_
The prisons in Perm and Mordovia are some of the harshest camps in all Russia, known for severely unhealthy conditions, a complete absence of privacy and a brutal social hierarchy. Don't make Nadezhda a martyr: call for Pussy Riot's transfer now!
The prisons in Perm and Mordovia are some of the harshest camps in all Russia, known for severely unhealthy conditions, a complete absence of privacy and a brutal social hierarchy where convicts are subject to abuse and sexual violence by both prison guards. 
This summer, Pussy Riot's Maria Alyokhina, 24, and Nadezhda Tolokonnikova, 22, began two-year prison sentences there for daring to stand against Vladimir Putin. Now Nadezhda has been hospitalized after toiling in prison yards around the clock -- and sources say her life is in danger.
Media attention this summer already caused Putin's puppets to stop pushing for the maximum penalty and pardon one member of the group. Don't let Nadezhda become a martyr for dissent: call for Pussy Riot to be transferred to a Moscow facility now!
PETITION TO VLADIMIR PUTIN AND RUSSIAN PENAL AUTHORITIES: There is no reason to deny Maria Alyokhina and Nadezhda Tolokonnikova the right to serve their two-year prison terms in Moscow to be closer to their children. The world is watching: Transfer Maria and Nadezhda now!_


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2013)

Η Amnesty International USA έφτιαξε έναν ωραίο χάρτη με αστεράκια συμπαράστασης. Ας λάμψει και η Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2013)

On Monday June 10 at 9pm/8c the documentary _Pussy Riot: A Punk Prayer_ will air on HBO.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

*Russian Orthodox Video Game Invites You to Whack Pussy Riot With a Cross* (the Atlantic)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά δεν μας έβαλες το καινούργιο τους βιντεάκι (του οποίου την ύπαρξη ούτε η Wikipedia δεν έχει πληροφορηθεί ακόμα). Το ακούς και αποφασίζεις ότι υπάρχουν μουσικοί λόγοι να τις κλείσεις μέσα.  


Like A Red Prison


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το ακούς και αποφασίζεις ότι υπάρχουν μουσικοί λόγοι να τις κλείσεις μέσα.



Ναι, αλλά μέσα θα έχουν χρόνο να γράψουν κι άλλα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2013)

(Wikipedia)
Another band member, who goes by the pseudonym Garadzha, told the Moskovskiye Novosti newspaper that the group is open to women recruits with limited musical talents. She said: "You don't have to sing very well. It's punk. You just scream a lot."

The group cites punk rock and Oi! bands Angelic Upstarts, Cockney Rejects, Sham 69 and The 4-Skins as their main musical influences.


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2013)

*Δολοφονήθηκε Ρώσος ιερέας που είχε υπερασπιστεί τις Pussy Riot*
Ζωηρή συγκίνηση έχει προκαλέσει στη Ρωσία ο φόνος του ιερέα Πάβελ Αντελγκέιμ, ο οποίος είχε περάσει από το γκουλάγκ κατά τη σοβιετική εποχή. Η αστυνομία δεν συνδέει το φόνο με τις θέσεις που είχε υιοθετήσει. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2013)

(tvxs)

*Απεργία πείνας ξεκίνησε ένα από τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος Pussy Riot σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας καθώς όπως αναφέρει δέχτηκε απειλές για τη ζωή της, ενώ παράλληλα καταγγέλλει και τις συνθήκες «δουλείας» στο στρατόπεδο εργασίας όπου κρατείται. 
*
Απεργία πείνας ξεκίνησε ένα από τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος Pussy Riot σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας καθώς όπως αναφέρει δέχτηκε απειλές για τη ζωή της, ενώ παράλληλα καταγγέλλει και τις συνθήκες «δουλείας» στο στρατόπεδο εργασίας όπου κρατείται.


Η Ναντέζντα Τολοκονίκοβα ήταν ένα από τα μέλη των Pussy Riot που είχε συλληφθεί και καταδικαστεί για την «πανκ προσευχή» κατά του Βλαντιμίρ Πούτιν. Στην επιστολή της που δημοσιεύτηκε από τον συνήγορό της και μεταδόθηκε από τα μέσα ενημέρωσης η 23χρονη αφηγείται τις συνθήκες στο στρατόπεδο εργασίας γυναικών αρ. 14 της Μορδοβίας, όπου εκτίει την ποινή της, κάνοντας μια αφήγηση που θυμίζει έντονα τις μαρτυρίες από τα Γκούλαγκ.

Σε ξεχωριστή καταγγελία της, σύμφωνα με το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο, η οποία απευθύνεται στις δικαστικές αρχές, στον διευθυντή των ρωσικών σωφρονιστικών υπηρεσιών και στον επίτροπο για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, Βλαντιμίρ Λούκιν, κατηγορεί τον υποδιευθυντή της φυλακής, Γιούρι Κουπριόνοφ, ότι στις 30 Αυγούστου απείλησε τη ζωή της επειδή παραπονέθηκε για τις συνθήκες κράτησης και εργασίας. 

Όπως αναφέρει η Τολοκονίκοβα οι κρατούμενες εξευτελίζονται συστηματικά και αντιμετωπίζονται σαν σκλάβες. Είναι υποχρεωμένες να δουλεύουν 16-17 ώρες την ημέρα, τους στερούν τον ύπνο ενώ και οι συνθήκες υγιεινής είναι «στοιχειώδεις».

«Σήμερα, 23 Σεπτεμβρίου, αρχίζω απεργία πείνας. Είναι μια ακραία μέθοδος, όμως είμαι πεπεισμένη ότι είναι η μόνη διέξοδος για εμένα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Απαιτώ να μας φέρονται σαν να είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι σαν να είμαστε σκλάβες», τονίζει η πρώην φοιτήτρια φιλοσοφικής και μητέρα ενός 5χρονου κοριτσιού.

Στην καταγγελία της εξηγεί ότι η «μπριγάδα» της, δηλαδή η ομάδα των γυναικών οι οποίες ράβουν αστυνομικές στολές, αρχίζει δουλειά στις 7:30 το πρωί και σταματά μισή ώρα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Οι γυναίκες κοιμούνται το πολύ τέσσερις ώρες κάθε νύχτα και παίρνουν μία ημέρα ρεπό κάθε ενάμιση μήνα. Η «αυθάδεια» και η «χαλάρωση» του ρυθμού εργασίας τιμωρούνται, συνήθως, με συλλογικές κυρώσεις ώστε η μία κρατούμενη να στρέφεται εναντίον της άλλης.

Η νεαρή καλλιτέχνιδα καταγγέλλει, επίσης, ότι οι γιατροί αναγκάστηκαν να ακρωτηριάσουν το πόδι και τα δάχτυλα μιας γυναίκας που έπαθε κρυοπαγήματα καθώς «τιμωρήθηκε» να μείνει έξω επί πολλές ώρες μέσα στο καταχείμωνο. Άλλη κύρωση είναι η απαγόρευση στις γυναίκες να πλένονται και να χρησιμοποιούν την τουαλέτα ή να τρώνε και να πίνουν νερό

"Ένας Πούτιν μας χρειάζεται", όπως είχε πει ο πανεπιστημιακός αλφαβητάρης του έρωτα, κ. Χρήστος Γιανναράς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Στην Ελλάδα οι φυλακισμένοι δίνουν βγαίνουν στα κανάλια και σχολιάζουν την επικαιρότητα, περνάει το ελικόπτερο και τους παίρνει για βόλτα και στα είκοσι χρονια είναι έξω οι ισοβίτες, οπότε, ε, δεν είναι παράλογο να σκέφτονται μερικοί ότι έχουμε πολύ χαλαρό σύστημα, ούτε Σκανδιναβική χώρα να ήμασταν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2013)

Ξανά σε απεργία πείνας η Ναντέζντα Τολοκονίκοβα των Pussy Riot (tvxs)


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Από τα Ενθέματα:

*Pussy Riot: Μια προσευχή με σημασία*
της Ντένιας Αθανασοπούλου-Κυπρίου

(...)
Αυτό όμως που δεν είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο και μου προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον είναι η θεολογικά απελευθερωτική ή/και η απελευθερωτικά θεολογική σημασία του δρώμενου των Pussy Riot μέσα στην εκκλησία. Ένα γυναικείο punk συγκρότημα φορώντας χρωματιστές κουκούλες στέκεται μπροστά στο ιερό και στρέφεται προς τον κυρίως ναό διεκδικώντας χώρο να ξεστομίσει μια προσευχή. Πέντε γυναικεία στόματα επικαλούνται την Παναγία και ζητούν να συνταχθεί μαζί τους. Απευθύνονται στην Παρθένο Μαρία, εκείνη που όταν έμεινε έγκυος εκτός γάμου και χωρίς ανδρική προστασία και έγκριση, κινδύνευε να λιθοβοληθεί για παράβαση του Νόμου, με άλλα λόγια για χουλιγκανισμό και διατάραξη της θρησκευτικής τάξης της εποχής της. Εκείνη που χωρίς τη θεία επέμβαση που την προστάτευσε, θα γινόταν το εξιλαστήριο θύμα μιας κοινωνίας έτοιμης να θυσιάσει αθώους για χάρη της τάξης. 

Η επιλογή να προσευχηθούν στην Παρθένο Μαρία δεν φαίνεται διόλου τυχαία. «Θεοτόκε, Παρθένα Μαρία, γίνε φεμινίστρια». Μια προσευχή ικετευτική, παρακλητική, με περιεχόμενο το αίτημα δικαιοσύνης και σεβασμού της διαφορετικότητας.

Στην απολογία τους έδωσαν το ερμηνευτικό κλειδί για την παράστασή τους και διατύπωσαν μια θέση με εξέχουσα θεολογική σημασία.

«Τολμήσαμε, χωρίς την ευλογία του Πατριάρχη, να συνδέσουμε οπτικά την κουλτούρα της Ορθοδοξίας με την κουλτούρα της διαμαρτυρίας. Γιατί πιστεύουμε ότι ο ορθόδοξος πολιτισμός δεν ανήκει μόνο στη Ρωσική Εκκλησία, τον Πατριάρχη και τον Πούτιν, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα να συμμαχήσει και να συμπορευθεί με την εξέγερση των πολιτών, με το πνεύμα της διαμαρτυρίας στη Ρωσία».

Το ευαγγέλιο της αγάπης, της ελπίδας και της ζωής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται για να χειραγωγήσει, να ελέγξει και να εξουσιάσει. Ωστόσο, δεν ανήκει στους εξουσιαστές. Οι Pussy Riot το υπενθύμισαν σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο χάρη στην παράσταση σύγχρονης τέχνης που παρουσίασαν μέσα σε έναν καθιερωμένο χώρο λατρείας. Πέντε γυναίκες υπενθύμισαν ότι το ευαγγέλιο έχει τη δυνατότητα και να απελευθερώνει.

Σκάνδαλο και βλασφημία χαρακτηρίστηκε η πράξη τους από τους ζηλωτές Ορθοδόξους. Τα λόγια των θιγμένων πιστών θεμελιωμένα σε μια φονταμενταλιστικού τύπου κατά γράμμα ανάγνωση της Αγίας Γραφής διεκδικούν την αλήθεια και φαίνεται να λένε «θέλουμε να σε λιθοβολήσουμε επειδή βλασφημείς ενώ είσαι άνθρωπος» (Ιω 10:33). Και πάλι στην απολογία τους τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος έκαναν μάθημα ερμηνευτικής του Ευαγγελίου λέγοντας πως δεν μπορεί κάποιος να απομονώνει φράσεις της Αγίας Γραφής και να τις χρησιμοποιεί κατά το δοκούν. Πράγματι το Ευαγγέλιο μιλάει για τη βλασφημία αλλά ο προσεκτικός αναγνώστης αντιλαμβάνεται ότι οι πιστοί στο Νόμο του Θεού και ομόφυλοι του Ιησού κατηγορούν αυτό τον ίδιο τον Χριστό για βλασφημία. Η ανάλυση των Pussy Riot μαρτυρά θεολογική ευαισθησία αντίθετα με ό,τι τους προσάπτουν οι ζηλωτές αντίπαλοί τους.

Τέλος, η σκηνή κατά την οποία οι φύλακες απομάκρυναν από το ναό τις Pussy Riot, προκειμένου να τις συλλάβουν και να τις οδηγήσουν στην καταδίκη και την τιμωρία, θυμίζει τους δάσκαλους του Νόμου που έφεραν στον Ιησού μια γυναίκα που είχε διαπράξει μοιχεία για να δούνε τι θα κάνει και πώς θα αντιδράσει, καθώς ο Νόμος προέβλεπε τον λιθοβολισμό της. Όταν ρώτησαν τον Ιησού τη γνώμη του για να του στήσουν παγίδα, ώστε να βρουν μια κατηγορία εναντίον του, εκείνος έσκυψε κάτω και με το δάχτυλο έγραφε στο χώμα. Εκείνοι επέμεναν να τον ρωτούν και τότε ο Ιησούς τους είπε: «ο αναμάρτητος υμών πρώτος επ’ αυτήν βαλέτω λίθον» (Ιω 8: 3-8). Στην περίπτωση των Pussy Riot τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, καθώς τηρήθηκε ο Νόμος που τις καταδίκασε στο όνομα μάλιστα της αγάπης στο πρόσωπο του Χριστού.

Και τι τραγική ειρωνεία! Ο Χριστός θυσιάστηκε, όπως θα έπρεπε να θυμούνται τουλάχιστον οι Χριστιανοί, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν πια εξιλαστήρια θύματα και κανένας να μην ξεπλένει τις δικές του αμαρτίες με ξένο αίμα.

_Η Ντένια Αθανασοπούλου Κυπρίου είναι διδάκτωρ Θεολογίας και διδάσκει στο Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Πολύ καλό κείμενο. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, Κώστα!


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία που ανασύρθηκε αυτό το νήμα, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω πόσο ενοχλεί τις ευαισθησίες και την αισθητική ορισμένων αυτό το "Πού πάτε, ρε Καραμήτρες" στον τίτλο του νήματος. Ελπίζω να μην υπήρχαν τέτοιες προθέσεις, αλλά η εντύπωση που δίνεται είναι η ενθουσιώδης επευφημία των ανθρωποφυλάκων και ο χλευασμός όσων υπηκόων τολμούν να διαμαρτυρηθούν και να αμφισβητήσουν. Ό,τι κι αν έχει να πει κανείς κατά τα άλλα (και ασφαλώς πολλά έχει να πει και πολλά ήδη ειπώθηκαν σ' αυτό το νήμα), οι "Καραμήτρες" είχαν τσαγανό, ενώ οι χειροκροτητές της καταστολής δεν έχουν. Κι αν κάποια "Καραμήτρα" βρεθεί δολοφονημένη, όπως τόσοι και τόσοι στη Ρωσία, πώς θα χαρακτηρίζονταν τα δάκρυα που ενδεχομένως θα χύνονταν σ' αυτό το νήμα;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2013)

Ο τίτλος του νήματος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αντλήθηκε από το σχόλιο #26, στο οποίο αναφέρεται αυτή η φράση από μένα. Όταν γράφτηκε, το θέμα δεν είχε πάρει τις διαστάσεις που πήρε έκτοτε και η δική μου θέση είχε να κάνει με τα όρια: κατά πόσο αποτελούσε κόλπο προώθησης του συγκροτήματος και κατά πόσο είχαν δικαίωμα να το κάνουν στον τόπο λατρείας ενός, κατά τεκμήριο, βαθιά θρησκευόμενου λαού. Τη φράση που βρίσκεται στο σχόλιό μου δεν την αφαιρώ. Αν θέλει κανείς από τους μοδεράτορες να την αφαιρέσει από τον τίτλο, ασφαλώς είναι απόλυτο δικαίωμά του. Άλλωστε δεν την επέβαλα σε κανέναν. Το πνεύμα του σχολίου μου όμως δεν το αλλάζω -κυρίως επειδή εκφράζει την τότε συγκυρία.

ΥΓ. Το Καραμήτρες παραπέμπει στον γνωστό Καραμήτρο του ανεκδότου και φυσικά δεν αποτελεί σεξιστικό σχόλιο. Όσο για τα δάκρυα, αν υπαινίσσεσαι ότι θα είναι κροκοδείλια, ελπίζω να κατανοείς το απέραντο χάσμα που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε μια διαφωνία για μια πράξη ενός ανθρώπου και στον θάνατό του. Δηλαδή πώς το βλέπεις; Η διαφωνία μου για τον τρόπο που διάλεξαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν θα μου στερούσε το δικαίωμα να θυμώσω και να στενοχωρηθώ αν κάποια από τις κοπέλες -ο μη γένοιτο- βρισκόταν δολοφονημένη; Η "ενθουσιώδης επευφημία των ανθρωποφυλάκων και ο χλευασμός όσων υπηκόων τολμούν να διαμαρτυρηθούν και να αμφισβητήσουν" όχι μόνο δεν αντικατοπτρίζει το πνεύμα του σχολίου μου, αλλά το θεωρώ και κακόπιστο να λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Τον τίτλο «Πού πάτε, ρε Καραμήτρες; (Νήμα για τις Pussy Riot)» είναι πολύ πιθανό να τον έβαλα εγώ. Οπωσδήποτε είναι ευθύνη κυρίως δική μου το ότι υπάρχει ως τώρα, αλλά και των μελών που δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν. Θέλω να πω ότι μπορεί καμιά φορά να διαλέγουμε προκλητικούς τίτλους, αλλά ως τώρα ο στόχος τόσο σε καθαρά γλωσσικά όσο και σε πολιτικά ή άλλα μη γλωσσικά νήματα είναι να βοηθάμε και όχι να εκνευρίζουμε, αλλά και να βλέπουμε κάποια πράγματα ως συλλογική προσπάθεια. Επομένως, αν δεν σκεφτώ κάτι πιο καίριο, θα κάνω τον τίτλο ένα σκέτο *Pussy Riot*. Το γιατί δεν με ενοχλεί εμένα ο τωρινός τίτλος δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Μπέρνη, το παίρνεις προσωπικά, αναφερόμενη μάλιστα σε ένα σχόλιο που εγώ ούτε καν θυμόμουνα, και η ουσία της συζήτησης αναπόφευκτα εκτρέπεται. Εγώ δεν σχολίασα κανέναν προσωπικά και κανένα ποστ ειδικά, και πόσο μάλλον δεν υπονόησα ότι θα έπρεπε εκ των υστέρων να αλλάξει κάποιο ποστ - μα πώς σου ήρθε αυτό; Όποιοι βρουν την υπομονή να διαβάσουν όλο το νήμα θα δουν πολλά και διάφορα και θα έχουν όλη την άνεση να συμφωνήσουν ή να διαφωνήσουν, αλλά εγώ δεν μιλάω γι' αυτούς. Άλλωστε αποφεύγω να παρεμβαίνω στα νήματα πολιτικοκοινωνικού περιεχομένου, για λόγους που έχουν καταστεί σαφείς. Κατά συνέπεια, το ότι μου καταλογίζεις κακοπιστία απέναντί σου το αφήνω ασχολίαστο.

Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν: _Ο τίτλος του νήματος_ προκαταλαμβάνει με απόλυτα μονόπλευρο τρόπο, ανεξάρτητα από οποιαδήποτε προσωπική πρόθεση. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι θέμα απλής λογικής να αντιληφθούμε ότι δημιουργεί τις εντυπώσεις που ανέφερα και χαρακτηρίζει εκ των προτέρων τα ενδεχόμενα δάκρυα σαν κροκοδείλια. Άποψή μου. Και συγγνώμη που κάνω παράσιτα στα πολιτικοκοινωνικά νήματα, τα οποία δυστυχώς αδυνατώ να μη διαβάζω.

ΥΓ. Νίκελ, είδα το ποστ σου εκ των υστέρων. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει κανείς καταλογισμός ευθυνών, αν είναι δυνατόν! Ούτε αμφισβητώ το δικαίωμά σου να μη σε ενοχλεί ο τίτλος. Ούτε αξιώνω ( από πού ώς που; ) να αλλάξει ο τίτλος. Θέλω απλώς να γίνει κατανοητό κάτι στοιχειώδες: Αν η Λεξιλογία στα εξωγλωσσικά νήματα θέλει να διαλαλεί ότι είναι φόρουμ μαχόμενου πολιτικοκοινωνικού συντηρητισμού, δείχνει την έξοδο σε κάποιους στους οποίους το γεγονός αυτό προκαλεί δυσφορία (ήδη ο Κάδμιος αποχώρησε, αν δεν απατώμαι, και ήταν μεγάλη απώλεια). Αν η Λεξιλογία όντως θέλει να το κάνει, ας το κάνει. Δικαίωμά της είναι, δικαίωμα και όσων ενοχλούνται να κάνουν ό,τι θεωρούν σωστό. Ειδάλλως, θα συνιστούσα και πάλι κάποια μίνιμουμ αυτοσυγκράτηση - ας μην αναβοσβήνουν ταμπέλες νέον για να το καθιστούν σαφές σε κάθε περαστικό.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Scripta manent.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2013)

Δημοσίευση: 02 Νοε. 2013, 19:30
Δεν έχει δώσει κανένα σημάδι ζωής
*Μυστήριο με την «εξαφάνιση» φυλακισμένης τραγουδίστριας των Pussy Riot*
Μόσχα, Ρωσία
Κανένα σημάδι ζωής δεν έχει δώσει η τραγουδίστρια του πανκ συγκροτήματος Pussy Riot Ναντιέζντα Τολοκονίκοβα, από την στιγμή που μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη φυλακή πριν από 10 ημέρες.
Ο σύζυγός της δήλωσε σε αμερικανό ενημερωτικό ιστότοπο ότι δεν έχει μάθει νέα για εκείνη αλλά και για τη νέα τοποθεσία όπου κρατείται.
Η Τολοκονίκοβα έκανε για οκτώ ημέρες απεργία πείνας σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τις συνθήκες κράτησής της και τις απειλές για τη ζωή της που δέχθηκε μετά τα σχετικά παράπονά της στη διεύθυνση των φυλακών. Ωστόσο, σταμάτησε την απεργία πείνας για λόγους υγείας.
Οι οργανώσεις κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων ζήτησαν να διερευνηθούν άμεσα οι καταγγελίες της Τολακανίκοβα και να απελευθερωθεί άμεσα η ίδια και το άλλο μέλος των Pussy Riot Μαρίγια Αλιόχινα.
Ο σύζυγός της είπε ότι τα τελευταία νέα που είχε από την τραγουδίστρια του συγκροτήματος ήταν στις 21 Οκτωβρίου, οπότε οι φρουροί την μετέφεραν με τρένο σε άλλη φυλακή.
Ο ίδιος υποστηρίζει ότι η απόφαση να μετακινηθεί η συζύγός του σε άλλη τοποθεσία έγινε από τις αρχές της Μόσχας. «Θέλουν να την αποκόψουν από τον έξω κόσμο».
(in.gr)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2013)

old habits die hard...

Στη Σιβηρία μεταφέρθηκε η Τολοκονίκοβα.

Σε στρατόπεδο εργασίας στην καρδιά της Σιβηρίας, 4.500 χιλιόμετρα(!) μακριά από τη Μόσχα, μεταφέρθηκε τελικώς η Ναντέζντα Τολοκονίκοβα, μέλος των Pussy Riot, η οποία εκτίει ποινή δύο ετών σε ρωσικές ποινικές αποικίες, σύμφωνα με την ιταλική εφημερίδα Repubblica.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2013)

Συγκλονίζει η επιστολή του μέλους των Pussy Riot

«Αν δεν ήσουν η Τολοκοννίκοβα, θα σε είχαν σαπίσει στο ξύλο εδώ και πολύ καιρό», λένε οι συγκρατούμενες, που έχουν στενές σχέσεις με τη διοίκηση. Είναι αλήθεια: οι άλλες τρώνε ξύλο. Επειδή δεν μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τον ρυθμό. Τις χτυπάνε στα νεφρά, στο πρόσωπο. Οι ίδιες οι κρατούμενες ρίχνουν το ξύλο και ούτε ένας ξυλοδαρμός δεν γίνεται χωρίς την έγκριση και την πλήρη γνώση της διοίκησης. Πριν από έναν χρόνο, πριν έρθω εδώ, έδειραν μέχρι θανάτου μια τσιγγάνα στην τρίτη μονάδα (η τρίτη είναι η μονάδα πίεσης, όπου βάζουν τις κρατούμενες που ξυλοκοπούνται κάθε μέρα). Πέθανε στην ιατρική μονάδα του PC-14. Η διοίκηση κατάφερε να το κουκουλώσει: επίσημη αιτία θανάτου ήταν το εγκεφαλικό. Σε άλλη μονάδα, όσες ράφτρες δεν μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν τον ρυθμό, υποχρεώθηκαν να βγάλουν τα ρούχα τους και να ράβουν γυμνές. Κανείς δεν τολμάει να διαμαρτυρηθεί στη διοίκηση γιατί το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να χαμογελάνε και να στέλνουν την κρατούμενη πίσω στη μονάδα της, όπου το «καρφί» θα ξυλοκοπηθεί με διαταγή της ίδιας της διοίκησης. Για τη διοίκηση της αποικίας, τα ελεγχόμενα καψόνια είναι ένας βολικός τρόπος να εξαναγκάζονται οι κρατούμενες στην πλήρη υποταγή στη συστημική καταπάτηση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων​


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Δηλαδή υπάρχουν και χειρότερα
(!!!)


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Συγκλονιστική, πράγματι. Και βέβαια: _Η Μορδοβία με υποδέχθηκε με τα λόγια του υπαρχηγού της αποικίας καταδίκων, αντισυνταγματάρχη Κουπριγιάνοφ, ο οποίος είναι ο de facto επικεφαλής διοικητής της αποικίας μας. «Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι, όσον αφορά την πολιτική, είμαι Σταλινιστής»._ Στον Guardian η ίδια επιστολή στα αγγλικά, με τρία πολύ καλά βίντεο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Ένα λινκ στο άρθρο του Guardian με οδήγησε σε άρθρο της Άννας Νέμτσοβας στο The Daily Beast όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι στην ίδια αποικία όπου εγκλείστηκε η Τολοκοννίκοβα είχε περάσει σχεδόν τέσσερα χρόνια μια πρώην δικηγόρος του Χοντορκόφσκυ, η Σβετλάνα Μπάχμινα, ώσπου απελευθερώθηκε χάρη σε μια συλλογή υπογραφών (η ποινή της ήταν 6,5 χρόνια). Η μαρτυρία της συμπληρώνει τη μαρτυρία της Τολοκοννίκοβας.

Η Μπάχμινα λοιπόν αναφέρει σαν ωράριο εργασίας ένα 10ωρο (που ξεκινάει με ασκήσεις στο ύπαιθρο των κάποτε -20 βαθμών Κελσίου), από τις 6πμ ως τις 4μμ, ενώ η Τολοκοννίκοβα περιγράφει ένα 16-17ωρο, από τις 7.30πμ ως τις 12.30 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Λέει δε, μεταξύ άλλων, μιλώντας για την ιδιαίτερα σκληρή φάση της μεταγωγής: _“They make you jump out of a prison vehicle into the train’s door. You fly with all your bags over about three feet gap, while guards with dogs stand on the ground watching you.”_ Και παρακάτω: _“From the moment you stepped into the train, you were no longer recognized as an equal human being—the system treats you as a second-class person,” said Bakhmina. “That is the main feature of Russian prisons that remains from [Aleksandr] Solzhenitsyn’s Gulag Archipelago.”_ Τέλος: _The train ride there took two nights and almost two full days. Women were locked in crowded cages, she said, and only allowed to use the bathroom twice during the trip; otherwise, they had to improvise for sanitation—a calculated humiliation._ [Αυτό μού θύμισε τη μεταφορά των Εβραίων στα στρατόπεδα των ναζί.]

Η Όλγα Ρομάνοβα πάλι, της οργάνωσης Rus behind Bars, λέει: “Conditions in women’s prisons are even harsher than in men’s, where a criminal hierarchy still partly manages order. Women tend to inform and cooperate with the prison administration.” [Αυτό, αν ισχύει, έχει το ενδιαφέρον του.]


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Γαλλικό άρθρο που εμβαθύνει στα θέματα της οικονομικής εκμετάλλευσης στις ρωσικές φυλακές, η οποία ήρθε στην επικαιρότητα χάρη στην απεργία πείνας της Τολοκοννίκοβας. (Courrier International)

_Sa lettre a déclenché une polémique dans le pays et fait réagir également les instances officielles de protection des droits de l'homme. Un groupe de travail du Conseil présidentiel pour le développement de la société civile et des droits de l'homme a dépêché à la colonie IK-14 quatre représentants pour mener une enquête. Parmi eux se trouvait Elena Massiouk, journaliste de renom, qui a publié, dans la Novaïa Gazeta, l'intégralité de son rapport, contenant un long entretien avec Nadejda Tolokonnikova_ [ΣΣ: στα ρώσικα] _sur les éprouvant_[abl]_es conditions de travail, le traitement brutal que l'administration inflige aux détenues, le règne de la violence et de l'arbitraire._
(...)
_C'est donc tout un système que Nadejda Tolokonnikova dénonce dans sa lettre et qu'elle tente de déstabiliser en interpellant l'opinion publique par sa grève de la faim. Le célèbre défenseur russe des droits de l'homme Lev Ponomarev rend hommage au "courage civique" de la jeune femme. "Avec seize ans de travail humanitaire derrière moi, j'affirme que le terrible tableau dressé par Tolokonnikova est véridique." "Elle se bat aujourd'hui pour les droits d'un nombre écrasant de martyrs silencieux – comme ont jeûné en 1985 Andreï Sakharov et Elena Bonner pour toute l'intelligentsia soviétique qui se taisait."

Enfin, le militant rappelle la publication du roman d'Alexandre Soljénitsyne_ Une journée d'Ivan Denissovitch_, qui, il y a cinquante ans, "avait fait l'effet d'une bombe dans le pays" en révélant le sort des zeks dans les camps staliniens. "Depuis, la vie en Russie a beaucoup changé. Voilà quinze ans que notre pays est soumis à la Convention europénne de défense des droits de l'homme et des libertés fondamentales. Et, pourtant, voilà comment on traite les prisonniers dans les colonies."_

Ελλάδα-Πουτινία, Συμ-μα-χία, που θα φώναζε και ο Ορθόδοξος κ. Γιανναράς, αν κατέβαινε σε διαδηλώσεις.


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

(Athens Voice)
Με τον πλέον ακραίο τρόπο επέλεξε να διαμαρτυρηθεί ο εικαστικός καλλιτέχνης/ ακτιβιστής Πιοτρ Παβλένσκι. Ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για την πολιτική απάθεια και αδιαφορία της κοινωνίας στην χώρα του, ο Παβλένσκι κάρφωσε τους όρχεις του στην Κόκκινη Πλατεία.

«Η κυβέρνηση μετατρέπει την χώρα σε μια απέραντη φυλακή, κλέβει τους πολίτες για να ενδυναμώσει τις δυνάμεις καταστολής ενώ η κοινωνία το επιτρέπει, ξεχνώντας το αριθμητικό της πλεονέκτημα», δηλώνει ο περφόρμερ που έχει στο βιογραφικό του και άλλες «δηλώσεις» μέσω αυτοτραυματισμού. Με αφορμή την υπόθεση των Pussy Riot είχε ράψει το στόμα του ενώ σε άλλη περίπτωση είχε τυλίξει με αγκαθωτό συρματόπλεγμα το γυμνό κορμί του.

Μια ώρα μετά το κάρφωμα των όρχεων, συνελήφθη και μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο για τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Ακολούθησε η προσαγωγή του και σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες αντιμετωπίζει ποινή φυλάκισης 15 ημερών.

[Δεν...κρύωνε;]


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Pussy Riot Gulag, άρθρο του Νίκου Κακαρίκα στο protagon.gr.

[...] Κατά την περίοδο του χειμώνα το θερμόμετρο σπάνια ξεπερνά τους 0 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Στο ιδιαίτερα σκληρό για κάθε άνθρωπο περιβάλλον, οι συγκεκριμένες φυλακές είχαν «εξυπηρετήσει» στο παρελθόν και το σοβιετικό καθεστώς αφού ήταν ένα από τα στρατόπεδα καταναγκαστικής εργασίας (gulag) που είχαν αναπτυχθεί στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Σιβηρίας. [...]

Πρώην γκούλαγκ όπου ο καθ' ομολογία σταλινιστής επικεφαλής του στρατοπέδου θεωρεί καθήκον του να επιβλέπει τη σκληρή τιμωρία και αυτής της κρατούμενης, που προσέβαλε τα θεία. Χμ.

Φωτογραφίες, επειδή το λινκ στο άρθρο δεν δουλεύει.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τον Ρώσο επίτροπο για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Vladimir Lukin η απόφαση για τη μετεγκατάσταση ελήφθη επειδή «η Tolokonnikova κατάγεται από την επαρχία Krasnoyarsk και εκτίοντας την ποινή της σε αυτή θα συμβάλει στην επανένταξή της στην κοινωνία».

Νόστος, δηλαδή...

Edit: Πάντως, θα μπορεί να εκκλησιάζεται! (αν και πρόκειται για άλλο στρατόπεδο)


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2013)

Αλληλογραφία Ζίζεκ-Τολοκοννίκοβας: http://enthemata.wordpress.com/2013/11/24/ziz-tolo/


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2013)

*Ρωσία: Προς απελευθέρωση Pussy Riot και 30 της Greenpeace*
Η ρωσική Δούμα ενέκρινε νόμο για την παροχή αμνηστίας (Το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2013)

Στη συνέντευξη Τύπου που έδωσε προ ημερών,
Putin maintained that the amnesty was not written with Pussy Riot in mind. “I was not sorry that they [the Pussy Riot members] ended up behind bars,” Putin said. “I was sorry that they were engaged in such disgraceful behaviour, which in my view was *degrading to the dignity of women*. (consequence of sound)
Ωχ αμάν....


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2013)

Από συνέντευξη που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Le Monde, 19 Δεκ.:

_L'une des membres des Pussy Riot a dit qu'elle entendait purger l'intégralité de sa peine, l'amnistie empêchant toute possibilité de procès en révision. Est-ce possible pour un prisonnier de s'opposer ainsi à sa propre libération ?
_
Non, un détenu ne peut refuser son amnistie dès lors qu’il tombe sous ses critères.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> a dit qu'elle entendait purger l'intégralité de sa peine,


Τα χάλια γαλλικά μου δεν επιτρέπουν να καταλάβω αυτό το κομμάτι. Θα το καταλάβαινα αν έλεγε «attendait pour purger». Au secours!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα χάλια γαλλικά μου δεν επιτρέπουν να καταλάβω αυτό το κομμάτι. Θα το καταλάβαινα αν έλεγε «attendait pour purger». Au secours!



Είναι το entendre με την έννοια (από ηλεκτρονικό larousse)
Vouloir quelque chose, avoir l'intention bien arrêtée de : J'entends qu'on m'obéisse.
Αυτό που θα λέγαμε "εννοώ να", σκοπεύω
δηλαδή

Ένα από τα μέλη των Pussy Riot είπε ότι είχε σκοπό να εκτίσει το σύνολο της ποινής της, καθώς η αμνηστία θα εξάλειφε κάθε δυνατότητα επανάληψης της διαδικασίας*. Είναι δυνατόν ένας φυλακισμένος να αρνείται έτσι την ίδια του την απελευθέρωση;

*αρχικά θα έγραφα "αναθεώρησης της δίκης", αλλά είδα ότι στα έκτακτα ένδικα μέσα η αναθεώρηση αφορά τη διοικητική δικονομία και η αναψηλάφιση την πολιτική δικονομία. Περιμένω τώρα να έρθουν οι κύριοι και οι κυρίες με τις βέργες κατά 'δω (ξέρετε ποιοι είστε!)


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2013)

Στα πλαίσια του πρόσφατου νόμου περί μαζικής χορήγησης αμνηστίας, αποφυλακίστηκε η Αλιόχινα, αναμένεται και η αποφυλάκιση της Τολοκοννίκοβας.

entendre εδώ = intend to. 

Σημασίες-κορμοί τού entendre （από atilf):
I. Domaine de l'audition
II. Domaine de l'intellection, _en gén. dans la lang. soutenue_ (πιο "λόγιο")
III. Domaine de la volition, _dans la lang. soutenue_
Και οι τρεις σημασίες παρούσες από τον 11ο-12ο αι. Από το κλασ. λατιν. intendere.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2013)

Pussy Riot's Nadezhda Tolokonnikova freed from Russian prison


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2013)

Από το παραπάνω λινκ, σκόρπια:

Tolokonnikova shouted "Russia without Putin" after she was freed from a prison in the Siberian city of Krasnoyarsk on Monday.

Hours earlier, bandmate Maria Alyokhina was released from a different jail and dismissed the amnesty as a propaganda stunt.

Alyokhina was released early on Monday morning by prison officials who drove her from the prison colony outside Nizhny Novgorod, and left her outside the city's railway station, still dressed in a prison overcoat with her name written on her chest.

She told the Guardian she was not allowed to pack her belongings or even say goodbye to fellow inmates.

"This is typical behaviour in our penitentiary system, which is as closed and conservative as jail itself – [prison officials'] methods are all about secrecy, no information and zero transparency," she said.

Alyokhina told the Dozhd TV channel that she was "too shocked" when she was released from the prison colony to grasp what was going on.

She also said she would have stayed behind bars to serve her term if she had been free to choose.

"If I had a chance to turn it down, I would have done it, no doubt about that," she told Dozhd. "This is not an amnesty. This is a hoax and a PR move."

The Russian parliament passed an amnesty bill last week, allowing the release of thousands of inmates. Alyokhina and Tolokonnikova qualified for amnesty because they have small children.

Alyokhina described her prison sentence as a time of "endless humiliations", including undergoing forced gynaecological examinations almost every day for three weeks.

She said she and Tolokonnikova planned to become human rights activists: "We will be creating very special, colourful and powerful programmes to defend other innocent women in Russian prisons, who are being turned into slaves right now."


Ο Χοντορκόφσκι, από τη μεριά του, δήλωσε πως το ρωσικό σύστημα φυλακών "δεν είναι Γκουλάγκ".


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι το entendre με την έννοια (από ηλεκτρονικό larousse)
> Vouloir quelque chose, avoir l'intention bien arrêtée de : J'entends qu'on m'obéisse.
> Αυτό που θα λέγαμε "εννοώ να", σκοπεύω



Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα και Όλιβερ. Άνοιξα τώρα κι εγώ το λεξικό μου και πρέπει να έχω κάψει κύτταρο στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Είναι σαν να μην έμαθα ποτέ αυτή τη σημασία. :-(


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

Από τη συνέντευξη των Αλιόχινα και Τολοκοννίκοβα στη Νέα Υόρκη (όπου κάλεσαν και σε μποϊκοτάζ και σε ακτιβιστικές διαμαρτυρίες εναντίον των ΟΑ):
(ΝΥΤ)
They expressed particular concern about the global news media’s inattention to a Moscow trial of participants in a May 6, 2012, anti-Putin demonstration, the day before his inauguration, that suddenly turned violent. Some of the defendants in what has become known as the May 6 trial, who represent a cross-section of middle-class Muscovites, have been languishing in jail since then, with little or no evidence against them.

Verdicts could be announced Feb. 21, after the Olympics are over.

“This is just Putin’s way of getting revenge,” Ms. Alyokhina said.


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2014)

Αυτό είναι 5 μήνες παλιό (σόρι αν έχει μπει αλλού) και δεν έχει σχέση με τις Pussy Riot, έχει όμως με τις αντιδράσεις καλλιτεχνών ενάντια στο δίδυμο Πούτιν-Εκκλησία της Ρωσίας:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

Συνελήφθησαν οι δύο Pussy Riot στο Σότσι, ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν κατά του Πούτιν, λέει. Εμ, κοτζάμ Ηγέτης, πώς τολμάνε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2014)

Χωρίς σχόλια...


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

A YouTube video of the new incident shows band members arriving at the port, surrounded by photographers. The women don ski masks in front of a Sochi 2014 sign and, as they began to perform, one band member is immediately pepper sprayed at close range by a man wearing the traditional headgear of the Cossacks.

Some of the women are then struck with a baton before several Cossacks descend on them, shoving and violently removing their ski masks.
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/19/world/russia-sochi-pussy-riot/

Δυστυχώς, το βιντεάκι μοιάζει με SM happening. Τα μαστίγια ή κνούτα της αστυνομίας δεν είναι τα κλασικά baton που έχουν και οι Ουκρανοί αστυνομικοί (σε κοινότατη θέα αυτές τις ημέρες), ούτε το σπρέι φαίνεται να είναι κάτι παραπάνω από νεράκι. Δεν έχω αντίρρηση να στήνεται κανένα χάπενινγκ, αλλά μάλλον δραματοποιήθηκε από τα διεθνή ΜΜΕ. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω ρώσικα για να δω τι λένε οι εκεί εφημερίδες· ετούτο είναι από την αγγλική Wikipedia:

On February 19, 2014 during the second attempt to film "Putin Will Teach You to Love the Motherland" near the building of Sochi Seaport the group was beaten by uniformed cossacks working in a security capacity for the Olympics.[237] [238][239] The same day a representative of the International Olympic Committee urged Pussy Riot not to perform at Sochi Olympic Park stating that it would be inappropriate. He also stated that the arrest of Pussy Riot in Sochi is not connected to the Olympic Games.[240]


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Μια εξήγηση για τα μαστίγια βρίσκω στην Guardian (πηγή 239):

Members of the group, including Nadezhda Tolokonnikova and Maria Alekhina, who were released from jail in December, were set upon by uniformed Cossacks – who are acting as an informal police force during the games – and plainclothes security men, as they attempted to perform under a sign advertising the Olympics.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...ed-whips-cossack-milita-sochi-winter-olympics

και στην πρώτη πηγή:
by Cossacks – local militia who are used by police to help patrol the town, AP reported.
http://www.theage.com.au/world/coss...th-whips-and-pepper-spray-20140220-hvd27.html

Από την άλλη, υπερβολικό είναι και εκείνο το «smashed their guitar». Στον σκουπιδοτενεκέ την έβαλαν και αποκεί την πήρε η ωραία ψηλή και έφυγε σαν κυρία.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2014)

Εσύ δηλ. λες ότι μπορεί οι μπάτσοι να είναι κομπάρσοι της παραγωγής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι φωτογράφοι (προφανώς ειδοποιημένοι) και «κοζάκοι» {από ποιον ειδοποιημένοι;} βρέθηκαν εκεί την ώρα που ετοιμαζόντουσαν οι κυρίες να ξεκινήσουν το τραγούδι; Εκτός αν κάποιοι ήδη τις παρακολουθούσαν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Εγώ λέω ότι δεν με έπεισε για διαγωγή αστυνομικών, ωσότου διάβασα ότι δεν είναι κανονικοί αστυνομικοί. Μπορεί να είναι ηθοποιοί, μπορεί να είναι και η ερασιτεχνική φρουρά του Σότσι, που ήρθαν σε κάποια συνεννόηση με τα κορίτσια για τα όρια του χάπενινγκ. Μπορεί να τους χαρίστηκαν απλώς, ήταν και οι κάμερες ολόγυρα, αλλά δεν χαρίστηκαν σε κάποιους άλλους μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Για να διατυπώσω καλύτερα την αίσθηση που μου δίνει το βιντεάκι. Μου μοιάζει σαν να είναι ο επίλογος σε μια προδιαγεγραμμένη πράξη. Σαν να έχουν προηγηθεί από πιο πριν συζητήσεις ή διαπραγματεύσεις του στιλ «Να μη βγείτε με φόντο τα ολυμπιακά σήματα» «Όχι, θα βγούμε», να έχουν μαζευτεί ήδη από ώρα αυτοί οι περίεργοι τύποι, κοζάκοι και ασφαλίτες, τα κορίτσια βγαίνουν από την έξοδο σαν να ετοιμάζονται για παράσταση (ή αποφασισμένες να περάσουν τον τσαμπουκά τους) και αμέσως παρεμβαίνουν οι άλλοι (να περάσουν τον δικό τους τσαμπουκά). Όλα αυτά συμπυκνωμένα σε αδιάκοπη δράση δύο λεπτών, κατάλληλη για δελτία ειδήσεων χωρίς μονταρίσματα κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2014)

Ε ναι, αυτό που λέμε ακτιβιστική δράση την εποχή των μήντια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Δηλαδή: «Εσείς θα μας αφήσετε να κάνουμε λίγο το κομμάτι μας και εμείς θα σας δώσουμε την ευκαιρία λίγο να μας δείρετε». Έτσι; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Κυκλοφόρησε και το βιντεοκλίπ του τραγουδιού (με σκηνές από τα πρόσφατα επεισόδια):


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

Μα, στο καλό. Η μουσική τους δεν ακούγεται, οι στίχοι τους είναι στα ρώσικα και τα πρόσωπά τους τα κρύβουν...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κυκλοφόρησε και το βιντεοκλίπ του τραγουδιού (με σκηνές από τα πρόσφατα επεισόδια):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ICP2kLGdhA


Πρέπει να είναι η πιο γρήγορη αφαίρεση γιουτιουμπακιού!


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2014)

Costas said:


> Από τη συνέντευξη των Αλιόχινα και Τολοκοννίκοβα στη Νέα Υόρκη (όπου κάλεσαν και σε μποϊκοτάζ και σε ακτιβιστικές διαμαρτυρίες εναντίον των ΟΑ):
> (ΝΥΤ)
> They expressed particular concern about the global news media’s inattention to a Moscow trial of participants in a May 6, 2012, anti-Putin demonstration, the day before his inauguration, that suddenly turned violent. Some of the defendants in what has become known as the May 6 trial, who represent a cross-section of middle-class Muscovites, have been languishing in jail since then, with little or no evidence against them.
> 
> ...



Court Convicts 8 in 2012 Protest Against Putin
(ΝΥΤ)
(...)
Even before the judge read the verdicts, the police began detaining dozens of people who had gathered outside the courthouse in central Moscow, mindful that the convictions could provoke new outrage and protests against Mr. Putin’s tenure.
(...)
After announcing the verdicts, the judge, Natalya Nikishina, suspended the rest of the hearing, postponing the sentencing until at least Monday. That means the sentences will be read after the closing ceremony of the Winter Olympics in Sochi (...)
(...)
(...) several hundred people gathered outside the courthouse on Friday to await the verdict. They included opposition party leaders, Mr. Navalny and two members of Pussy Riot, Nadezhda Tolokonnikova and Maria Alyokhina.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2014)

Για βομβιστική επίθεση μας λέγανε και τελικά ο μόνος "κίνδυνος" στο Σότσι είναι οι διαμαρτυρίες των Pussy Riot.


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2014)

Court Orders House Arrest, and No Internet, for Fierce Critic of Putin (για τον Αλεξέι Ναβάλνυ, δηλαδή)
(ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2014)

Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε η Κίνα, δηλαδή.


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2014)

Ακριβώς! Είχα σκεφτεί να το γράψω, αλλά...έγραψες εσύ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Κάτι παλιό, έτσι που τρέχουν τα γεγονότα: η συνέντευξη Τύπου που έδωσαν οι δύο πανέμορφες Πουσσυραϊοτίνες (το δε ντύσιμο της Νάντιας είναι σούπερ) στο Άμστερνταμ στις 31 Ιανουαρίου, όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι ίδρυσαν μια οργάνωση για τα δικαιώματα των φυλακισμένων, τη Ζόνα Πράβα (Επικράτεια του Νόμου), ότι δεν πολυσκέφτονται τα μουσικά άλμπουμ και το πανκ αυτή τη στιγμή, εκτός ίσως στα πλαίσια της δράσης της Ζόνα Πράβα, ότι δεν αποκλείουν παρ' όλα αυτά να λειτουργήσουν _και_ καλλιτεχνικά στο μέλλον, και ότι οι Πούσσυ Ράιοτ γεννήθηκαν την ημέρα που ο Μεντβέντεφ ανακοίνωσε στο συνέδριο του κόμματος ότι ο Πούτιν θα κατέβαινε για 3η, εξάχρονη αυτή τη φορά, προεδρία. (Human Rights Watch)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2014)

Καλά βρε Κώστα, περίμενα κι εγώ να δω τις καλλονές με το σούπερ ντυσιμο κι αντί γι'αυτό αναρωτήθηκα τι σχεση έχεις με τις μαθητικές ποδιές και γενικότερα τη σχολική αμφίεση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Όχι φετιχιστική, SBE μου, αλλά βρίσκω τη Νάντια πανέμορφη με το συγκεκριμένο ντύσιμο (για το ντύσιμο της Αλιόχινας δεν μίλησα).


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2014)

*Η Νάντια Τολοκοννίκοβα και η Μάσα Αλιόχινα δεν είναι πια μέλη των Πούσι Ράιοτ*

Ανακοίνωση της κολεκτίβας στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, λίγο πριν την εμφάνισή τους σε εκδήλωση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας στη Νέα Υόρκη, στο πλευρό της Μαντόνας, του Πήτερ Γκάμπριελ, του Στινγκ και άλλων.
Βλ. http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/06/nadia-masha-pussy-riot-collective-no-longer

“Yes, we have lost two friends, two ideological teammates, but the world has acquired two brave human rights defenders—fighters for the rights of Russian prisoners. Unfortunately we cannot congratulate them in person because they refuse to have any contact with us. But we appreciate their choice and sincerely wish them well in their new career.”

Είμαστε μια κολεκτίβα μόνο από γυναίκες, είμαστε εναντίον του καπιταλισμού, δεν χρεώνουμε όσους θέλουν να δουν τη δουλειά μας, όλα τα βίντεά μας διανέμονται δωρεάν στον Ιστό, οι θεατές στις εμφανίσεις μας είναι αυθόρμητα κινούμενοι περαστικοί και ποτέ δεν πουλάμε εισιτήρια στα «σόου» μας.

We are an all-female separatist collective – no man can represent us either on a poster or in reality. We are anti-capitalist—we charge no fees for people to view our artwork, all our videos are distributed freely on the web, the spectators at our performances are spontaneous passersby, and we never sell tickets to our “shows.”

Our performances are always illegal, staged only in unpredictable locations and public places not designed for traditional entertainment. The distribution of our clips is always through free and unrestricted media channels.
We are anonymous because we act against any personality cult, against hierarchies implied by appearance, age and other visible social attributes. We cover our heads because we oppose the very idea of using female faces as a trademark for promoting any sort of goods or services.

The mixing of the rebel feminist punk image with the image of institutionalised defenders of prisoners' rights is harmful to us as a collective, and harmful to the new role that Nadia and Masha have taken on.

Εδώ βιντεάκι με την εισαγωγή από τη Μαντόνα:






Σπασίμπα Μαντόνιε


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Πράγματι λοιπόν το νήμα χρειαζόταν ενημέρωση! Ωστόσο θυμήθηκα κι εγώ το συμβάν στο Σότσι, όπως λέει το παρακάτω εδάφιο της Wikipedia (τα πλάγια δικά μου):

In February 2014, a statement was made anonymously on behalf of some members of the group that both Alyokhina and Tolokonnikova were no longer members of Pussy Riot.[23] _However, both were among the group that performed as Pussy Riot during the Winter Olympics in Sochi_, where they were attacked with whips and pepper spray by Cossacks who were employed as security.[24] On 6 March 2014, Nadezhda Tolokonnikova and Maria Alyokhina were seriously assaulted and injured at a fast food outlet by local youths in Nizhny Novgorod.[25]

23 Jenn Pellyon (February 6, 2014). "Nadia Tolokonnikova and Masha Alyokhina No Longer Members of Pussy Riot". Pitchfork. Retrieved February 6, 2014.
24. Miller, Nick (20 February 2014). "Cossacks wielding whips and pepper spray attack Pussy Riot members in Sochi". The Age.
25. "2 Pussy Riots Band Members assaulted in Moscow". IANS. news.biharprabha.com. Retrieved 7 March 2014.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2016)

*Η Ελλάδα και η διαφθορά στο νέο κλιπ των Pussy Riot*
Γεμάτο ερωτισμό και υπονοούμενα για την πολιτική επικαιρότητα (και με μερικά στοιχεία από τη χώρα μας), το νέο βίντεο κλιπ του ρωσικού πανκ συγκροτήματος τα βάζει κατευθείαν με τον άνθρωπο που τις έστειλε στη φυλακή το 2012 – Ολα αυτά υπό το βλέμμα του Βλάντιμιρ Πούτιν
Επιστρατεύουν κάποια από τα πιο αναγνωρίσιμα κλισέ ερωτισμού και διαφθοράς: εικόνες γυναικών με στολές που βασανίζουν άνδρες σε φυλακές και διεφθαρμένων τύπων που προβάλλουν επιδεικτικά τον πλούτο τους. Οι Pussy Riot όμως ενδιαφέρονται λιγότερο για την πρωτοτυπία και περισσότερο να περάσουν το μήνυμα ότι η ελίτ της χώρας της Ρωσίας και η Δικαιοσύνη της είναι διεφθαρμένες.

Το ρωσικό γυναικείο πανκ συγκρότημα επιστρέφει με ένα -στην ουσία του- πολιτικό τραγούδι, με αναφορές στην επικαιρότητα, αλλά και στην εμπειρία τους από τις φυλακές, μετά την καταδίκη για βλασφημία όταν τραγούδησαν σε εκκλησία.
Το «Chaika» βάζει στο στόχαστρό του τον Γιούρι Τσάικα, τον γενικό εισαγγελέα ο οποίος τις είχε στείλει στη φυλακή το 2012. (Το βίντεο έχει υπότιτλους στα αγγλικά).

Η αναφορά περί διαφθοράς, όπως σημειώνουν οι New York Times, γίνεται για τις καταγγελίες σε βάρος του Τσάικα από τον ακτιβιστή κατά της διαφθοράς, Αλεξέι Ναβάλνι.

Σύμφωνα με αυτόν, ο γιος του Τσάικα είναι συνιδιοκτήτης πολυτελούς ξενοδοχείου στην Ελλάδα και πολυτελών κατοικιών στην Ελβετία, από κοινού με τη σύζυγο του αναπληρωτή γενικού εισαγγελέα. Ο πρώην σύζυγος της τελευταίας μάλιστα, της Ολγας Λοπάτινα, είχε σχέσεις με το οργανωμένο έγκλημα, τις οποίες αρνείται η Λοπάτινα.
«Σίγουρα είναι ωραίο να πηγαίνεις διακοπές στην Ελλάδα ή στην Νίκαια», λέει σχετικά η τραγουδίστρια.






Πηγή: Protagon, όπου και οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2016)

"...μετά την καταδίκη για βλασφημία όταν τραγούδησαν σε εκκλησία"

Θα νομίσει κανείς ότι τραγούδησαν το Άβε Μαρία παράφωνα.


----------

